# Curing A DTG Print



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Can a DTG printed shirt be cured by just using a quartz flash? Could the speed of the quartz flash be adjusted to cure the DTG ink? I'm just wondering if it would be more economical to keep a quartz flash ready to go instead of keeping a heat press warmed up all day for one-off printing with a DTG printer? Which would use more power in the long run?

Just trying to get some ideas to keep a DTG ready to go for quick printing of a shirt, and be able to cure it without warming up an oven or heat press.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quartz flash is primarily for plastisol. The idea(with waterbase) is to remove the moisture and then bring the ink up to the curing temp. It would be an interesting experiment to come up with a hybrid that had enough airflow and dwell time to work. Interesting idea.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

zoom_monster said:


> Quartz flash is primarily for plastisol. The idea(with waterbase) is to remove the moisture and then bring the ink up to the curing temp. It would be an interesting experiment to come up with a hybrid that had enough airflow and dwell time to work. Interesting idea.


I don't currently do DTG, but we do screenprint and heatpress. I was just wondering what DTG users do if they advertise quick one shirt printing? I just can't see firing up the heat press for one shirt (or a couple). Maybe they get a few orders backed up before turning on the heat press. Our curing oven is usually on most of the day because we are screenprinting, so that would help us. But the thought of just being able to flip on the quartz flash and curing a DTG print for one off printing seems more efficient, if it would fully cure the print.


----------

